# My small collection



## xdanx (Apr 19, 2006)

I started buying flashlights in December 2005. I found this website in January 2006. This is what I have bought since December. And I Plan on adding a lot more. (My wallet hates this website)

SureFire M6
SureFire 6P
SureFire G2
SureFire E2D
Inova X5T
Dorcy Super 1W
Fenix L1P
Arc AAA P


----------



## SRacer2000 (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice set! I think your SureFires could use some LED heads thow!!


----------



## gimmejr (Apr 19, 2006)

I think we started about the same time but your ahead of me. Time to play catch up :touche:


----------



## CLHC (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice Collection you've got there. No knives with your lights?

Enjoy!


----------



## JoshuaFl (Apr 26, 2006)

How does the M6 compare to the G2??


----------



## CLHC (Apr 26, 2006)

JoshuaFl said:


> How does the M6 compare to the G2?


:huh: You're alluding to the ones in the pictures right? The sheer output of the SureFire M6 outshines the SureFire G2 by far. Lots of discussion on said lights on CPF.

Enjoy!


----------



## onlinewarlord (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice collection, I thought I was looking at my own for a second...


----------



## xdanx (Apr 27, 2006)

JoshuaFl said:


> How does the M6 compare to the G2??


 
The M6 is on the right.






That should explain a lot.


----------

